# Need help with sick betta



## agenova (Aug 29, 2012)

My male betta has been unwell for at least two weeks. His stomach is distended but it doesn't appear to be constipation. There is no sign of dropsy either. Looking down from above I can see that his entire body is swollen. The underside of his gills seem to stick out more than normal. He basically lies at the bottom of the bowl with his head pointed up. He occasionally comes to the surface to breath but not often. I keep thinking that he's about to die but then he comes up to the surface when it's time to eat and practically jumps out of the water to get to his food.

I can't decide whether it's time to euthanize him or not. I hate to see him suffer!

Thanks in advance!

Anne


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is his setup like? Water params, temp? filtration and water change schedule? A pic is also handy to help ID the issues he is having.


----------



## agenova (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi-

He lives in a 1 gallon bowl with rocks, a fake plant and a moss ball. I change the water fairly regularly - 90% change. There is no filtration but I do use a heater when the weather is cool to keep him comfortable. Using a dip strip, the levels are as follows: Hardness 30, pH 7, Nitrites and Nitrates 0. I feed him once daily sparingly - about 5 pellets. He still eats eagerly despite his condition.

Anne


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fast him. Does he use the bathroom well? he is very bloated. I would look into a master test kit using the liquid as the strips are very inaccurate most of the times.


----------



## agenova (Aug 29, 2012)

Sadly, he passed away over the weekend. I do have a master test kit but didn't think it was necessary since I change 95% of the betta water when I do a water change. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

